
Trump Will Advance the Dakota Access and Keystone XL Pipelines by Exec. Order - artsandsci
https://qz.com/893514/trump-will-advance-the-dakota-access-and-keystone-xl-pipelines-by-executive-order/
======
woofyman
No one should be the least surprised.

